# eterno enquanto dure



## Bahiano

Oi pessoal!

Queria saber o que significa esta expressão, já que assim, pelomenos para mim, não faz sentido  : Uma coisa ou fica eterna ou dura até um punto determinado.
Segue a inteira frase (numa carta):

_Espero que seu sentimento seja *eterno enquanto dure*, pois a distância é grande._

Grato, Bahiano


----------



## nickswicks

oi,
eu acho que deveria ser 'infinito' enquanto dure.ve o poema 'sonedade de fidelidade' por vinicius de moraes, ele usa essa frase.
desculpa pela linguagem, eu sou inglesa!
espero que ajude.

Monica


----------



## Bahiano

nickswicks said:


> oi,
> eu acho que deveria ser 'infinito' enquanto dure.ve o poema 'sonedade de fidelidade' por vinicius de moraes, ele usa essa frase.
> desculpa pela linguagem, eu sou inglesa!
> espero que ajude.
> 
> Monica


Obrigado pela resposta!

Mesmo assim, tanto faz se é _eterno_ ou _infinitivo_, para mim não faz sentido!
Se um sentimento é eterno, dura para sempre.
Se um sentimento dura uma temporada e depois acaba, não é eterno.

Será que se trata de uma locução? Se for assim, como traduzir (inglês, alemão)?

Outra vez grato, Bahiano


----------



## edupa

Bahiano said:


> Obrigado pela resposta!
> 
> Mesmo assim, tanto faz se é _eterno_ ou _infinitivo_, para mim não faz sentido!
> Se um sentimento é eterno, dura para sempre.
> Se um sentimento dura uma temporada e depois acaba, não é eterno.
> 
> Será que se trata de uma locução? Se for assim, como traduzir (inglês, alemão)?
> 
> Outra vez grato, Bahiano


 


Isso é LICENSA POÉTICA, propositalmente usada para causar estranhamento, brincar com os conceitos, criar beleza. O que seria pra você um sentimento que é eterno enquanto dure?

Abraços!


----------



## nickswicks

o sentimento é tao forte enquanto dure (como se fosse um sentimento que duraria para sempre) mas existe a possibilidade que acabara no futuro.

x


----------



## Outsider

É uma figura de estilo que penso que se chama "antítese". Quer dizer que espera que o sentimento seja forte enquanto dure, para que vença a distância.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> É uma figura de estilo que penso que se chama "antítese". Quer dizer que espera que o sentimento seja forte enquanto dure, para que vença a distância.


 
Falou e disse, Out 

Aqui está o original do eterno Vinícius. A chama, simbolizando o amor (?), arde, mas não é eterna.

_Que não seja imortal, posto que é chama _
_Mas que seja infinito enquanto dure._ 

Abraços


----------



## Bahiano

nicks, edu e Out! Muito obrigado!

Gostei! ...agora que eu entendi 
Eu sabia que há mais um razão para eu adorar esta língua...

Um abraço


----------



## Honeypot

edupa said:


> Isso é LICENSA POÉTICA, propositalmente usada para causar estranhamento, brincar com os conceitos, criar beleza. O que seria pra você um sentimento que é eterno enquanto dure?
> 
> Abraços!


 

Oi, Edupa, LICENÇA é com Ç.
Abração!


----------



## edupa

Honeypot said:


> Oi, Edupa, LICENÇA é com Ç.
> Abração!


 

Valeu, Honey!





Ainda sobre o verso do Vinícius:

_Mas que seja infinito enquanto dure._ 


É interessante notar neste singelo verso um comentário sobre amor: ainda que saibamos que ele não é eterno (pois nada é), a condição para que o amor exista ou para que possamos senti-lo é _crermos_ que ele é eterno. 

O assunto é psicológico, ou filosófico, mas achei relevante comentar por ser discutido num poema popular no Brasil.

Abraços


----------



## AGATHA2

E se fosse simplesmente ironia ?


----------



## Macunaíma

Não era ironia. Vinícius falava da _ilusão de eternidade_ do amor, como disse o Edupa. _Que não seja imortal, posto que é chama (efêmero)_, _mas que enquanto estejamos amando um ao outro, acreditemos que isso será eterno._

Macunaíma


----------



## nickswicks

Amar é esquecer o tempo.
Não sou portuguesa, então não posso explicar que quero dizer, mas amor é a absência do tempo, é uma ideia que eu acho ele esta querendo dizer.


----------



## Outsider

nickswicks said:


> Amar é esquecer o tempo.
> Não sou portuguesa, então não posso explicar que quero dizer, mas amor é a ausência do tempo, é uma ideia que eu acho ele está querendo dizer.


Também pode ser.


----------



## AGATHA2

nickswicks said:


> Amar é esquecer o tempo.
> Não sou portuguesa, então não posso explicar que quero dizer, mas amor é a absência do tempo, é uma ideia que eu acho ele esta querendo dizer.


 
E verdade. Um momento de amor muito intenso pode ter - subjectivamente - un toque de eternidade, mas como sabemos que em realidade náo é eterno é  enquanto dure. Bonito ....


----------



## spielenschach

Ó tempo! detém o teu voo
E vós, horas propícias!
Suspendei o vosso curso:
Deixa – nos saborear as céleres delícias
Do mais belo dos nossos dias…
...
*Lamartine, Méditations poétiques, Le Lac*


----------



## Joca

AGATHA2 said:


> E se fosse simplesmente ironia ?


 
Penso como Macunaíma: não é uma ironia, embora talvez se possa dizer que é uma "constatação" (não gosto desta palavra, mas fazer o quê?) irônica - a de que o amor, que parece eterno, é apenas uma chama e deve ser assim.

Acho também que o verso é um jogo de palavras. "Eterno" e "infinitivo" parecem, mas não são sinônimos perfeitos. "Infinito" pode muito bem ser entendido como "profundo", que penso ser o sentido que o poeta quis dar às suas palavras.

Que não seja eterno posto que é chama
Mas que seja infinito (isto é, profundo) enquanto dure

JC


----------



## AGATHA2

Joca said:


> Penso como Macunaíma: não é uma ironia, embora talvez se possa dizer que é uma "constatação" (não gosto desta palavra, mas fazer o quê?) irônica - a de que o amor, que parece eterno, é apenas uma chama e deve ser assim.


 
Acho que voces teem razão. Só tinha visto a frase e não o contexto. E claro, esta frase sem contexto podería ser muito irónica


----------



## spielenschach

Macunaíma said:


> Não era ironia. Vinícius falava da _ilusão de eternidade_ do amor, como disse o Edupa. _Que não seja imortal, posto que é chama (efêmero)_, _mas que enquanto estejamos amando um ao outro, acreditemos que isso será eterno._
> 
> Macunaíma


Boa a 100%, a ilusão do eterno enquanto dura!
Principalmente na adolescência já todos nós passámos por isso e sabemos como é.


----------

